Ask HN: What have been your experiences with Pair Programming? - it
======
stevehiehn
After 5yrs of pairing at Pivotal I wrote this post:
[https://medium.com/@stevehiehn/5-years-of-pair-
programming-a...](https://medium.com/@stevehiehn/5-years-of-pair-
programming-a5f644f6fd09)

------
jimmyvalmer
One guy programs, the other guy slows him down.

~~~
giantg2
I have to admit, this is pretty much it in my experience.

